# Alphacam



## أبوعبدالله (19 أغسطس 2011)

ALPHACAM 
هو برنامج
Wood CAD/CAM Software
عندي البرنامج نسخة 2010
أتمنى أن احصل على تعليم للبرنامج فمن كان عنده اي ملفات تعليمية فلا يبخل عنا
وجزاكم الله خير​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (19 أغسطس 2011)

*مرفق لكم ملف تورنت لتنزيل 
*alphacam 2010


----------



## Nexus (19 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم يمكنك استخدام اي برنامج سهل لعمل الكاد

ومن ثم نقله إلى برنامج alphacam 2010 لعمل الكام

او استخدم محركات البحث عن شرح البرنامج
وان لم تجد انصحك بالعمل على اي برنامج كام مشهور وشروحاته متوفره وستجد بإذن الله


----------



## أبوعبدالله (19 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً لك أخي لكن هذا البرنامج هو الذي يتوافق مع ماكينة السي ان سي لديّ​


----------



## Nexus (19 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم انا اعلم ان اغلب مكائن السي ان سي المصنعه في الخارج تعتمد على برنامج معين متوافق للماكينة
وهذي هي سياسة المصانع (الاحتكار والاجبار)

وانا اقصد انه يمكنك تصميم النموذج الذي تحتاجه باحدى برامج التصميم المشهوره وحفظ الملف بصيغة dxf,cnc,nc
لك ان تختار الصيغه اللي تتوافق مع برنامجك وتستطيع عمل open لها من البرنامج الذي ذكرته انت
بذلك سيصبح البرنامج للتنفيذ فقط (وسيط لتشغي الماكينة)
وهناك الكثير من برامج التصميم السهله والتي ستجد لها الكثير من الشروحات سواء تريد تصميم ملف 2D or 3D
وتحفظها بالصيغه التي تناسب برنامجك

اعتبر الذي قلته نصيحه في حالة ان لم تجد شرح لهذا البرنامج لانك ستوفر على نفسك عناء تعلم البرنامج ومضيعة الوقت اضافة الى ذلك ستجد انك اكتشفت وتعلمت الكثير من البرنامج في حالة ممارسة ماقلته لك وقد تتعلمه من نفسك ويصبح سهل التعامل

انا اقول لك ذلك لانني طبقته عندما اشتريت ماكينة المانيه ومعها برنامج مخصص وبعد فتره بدأت افهم البرنامج مع انه باللغه الالمانيه من كثرة الممارسة

ارجو اني قد افدتك


----------



## داود بن داود (24 أغسطس 2011)

منذ عامين بدأت بالبحث عن كتب تعليمية لبرنامج الألفاكام ولكن للأسف لم أجد ... والحمد لله اجيد استخدام هذه البرنامج بفضل الله .... فإذا كنت ترغب بأن أعطيك كورس خاص بك قلا تتردد بالإتصال بي... أحوك داود


----------

